# is tilly in labour yet??



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

firstly hello im new to the site.
ok tilly is an indoor cat but got out 3 days before she was due for spaying.typical.this was the 8th of october, she was still calling and showing signs of being in season. she then climbed outof the kitchen window on the 12th of october and came home on the 13th. i was frantic with worry.needless to say that she stopped calling. i knew she was pregnant. as the weeks have gone on she has got bigger and bigger and her nipples are huge and very pink, with hair loss around them. tilly is a very timid but affectionate cat and very petite so she looks like a beached whale.lol.
anyway today she decided to go in the cupboard under the stairs and go into the bit that is totally impossible for me to get into. well she came out and layed ont he kitchen window. i took her upstairs to the nesting box that is in my wardrobe(as she was scratching at the door of it last night all night) i shut her in the bedroom but she was having none of it and so i let her out, she has gone back to the kitchen window.
i took her rectal temp and it showed 37.2 but i could only keep it in for about 45 seconds as she was distressed by it and screaming.
last night she sat on my knee all evening which she never ever does.i can see the kittens moving and feel them but she isnt licking much or showing any signs that i can tell. also up until about 4pm today she has been eating constantly now she isnt eating but drinking a lot. she is also sleeping a lot more. its hard to tell with her as she usually lives upstairs only coming down for food.
im so confused lol.
since i let her out of the bedroom the nesting has stopped.
does anyone have any ideas on whether she has started labour or not. the internet searches give so much conflicting advice.
when my persian bonnie(r.i.p) went into labour i knew as she wouldnt leave my side and gave birth on my knee on my cream chenile drssing gown! but tilly is so hard to read.
wow sorry this post is so long.
any advice would be greatly appreciated.
xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

By my calculations she has another week to go.

Liz


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

hi liz thanks for that, so do i count from the 8th or the 12th?


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Just wanted to say good luck with the birth, be sure to update some pics when they are born!!


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

thankyou i will. im very excited and nervous!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Im sure it will all be fine. Do you know how many you are expecting?


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

im not sure but im guessing at 6. im just going off her mum really, she was a full persian and only had one litter but she had 7, we lost two though. i had her spayed as she had to have a section and it nearly broke my heart to see her so distressed so i knew i couldnt go through it again. and yet here i am...again.


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

im just very impatient lol.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

TBH i think i would be! Good luck though, i hope everything works out...and how EXCITING, lol!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

tillysmum said:


> hi liz thanks for that, so do i count from the 8th or the 12th?


I'd count 65 days from the 8th.

Liz


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

If you can see the kittens moving you are more then likely in the last week as this is usually when you begin to see them moving. I am sure all will be fine this time round, but do try not to let her get in the bit where you cannot get her out....im sure she will let you know when the time comes.

This is an exciting time for you...set a few more places for christmas :thumbup:


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

she hasnt eaten a thing today, i have tried tempting her with all sorts of different food including freshly cooked chicken, sardines, minced beef, regular kitten food wet and dry and she is having none of it, she is however drinking for england, she is also a bit loose with her toilet.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeyy...expect the kitties soon


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Hang on in there hun im sure she'll be ok just her way of dealing with it and getting ready...


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

i am so excited!!! was going to have my yearly night out tonight but i think i had better stay home just in case.( only get 1 night out per year as i foster withdrawal babies and tonight is the foster carers party).


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh what a shame...sods law tho isnt it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crosed here for you, keep us all posted, there is usually someone online to talk to if you need any help or advise, and keep your camera on the ready, .....

ps,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what colour is mum,


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> fingers crosed here for you, keep us all posted, there is usually someone online to talk to if you need any help or advise, and keep your camera on the ready, .....
> 
> ps,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what colour is mum,


mum is solid blue absolutley stunning, her mum was a blue cream cp persian and daddy was a black bsh. tilly really is pretty, i will see if she will let me take her piccie and pop it up for you. what colour kittens will we get she mated to my knowledge with 2 black toms and a long haired black and white.


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

here she is hope the pic isnt too big, not a very good shot though.


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

she doesnt look very blue on the pic i have another from when she was a baby. i will put that on too.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

tillysmum said:


> here she is hope the pic isnt too big, not a very good shot though.


Oh shes lovely...and quite the alcoholic by the looks of it...does she like a good tipple


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow she is a very pretty little lady, do you have a picture of her mum, ...


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

i do yes. hundreds of them. i miss her sooooo much my little bon-bon,










and her brother diddy-p









and my baby oscar








not related to tilly or diddy-p


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

lol im such a cat person. think i will be the old lady with 200 cats running around.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow you have some stunning cats, i love her mum, sorry she is no longer with you, but what a beautiful colourpoint she was,


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

tillysmum said:


> lol im such a cat person. think i will be the old lady with 200 cats running around.


Thats me! pmsl i'm pretty sure everyone in my area refers to me as the crazy cat lady next to the arch. If anyone has a cat problem they get sent to me lol
I currently have 7 rescues of my own and a mum with 4, 4 week old kittens that came in on wednesday so 12 in total.  I am constantly washing food bowls and cleaning litter trays (2 of my own are older kittens) But i'm loving every min of it. You can see mum and kittens on my main site the link is in my siggie below. Good luck with mum and the imenent birth of the kittens. Your boy Oscar is just adorable.

:001_wub:


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

awww they are gorgeous. pippa was so lush, rip baby.

there is nothing can compare to the loss we feel of our fur babies is there. bon-bon passed away in march this year and im still heartbroken. sometimes i think i can feel her here. its comforting. she was only 2 she developed psycogenic alopecia(sp) and ripped herself apart, the vet persuaded me to have her pts. its was the hardest thing i ever did.i will never ever forget the look on her face. i dont think the guilt will ever go away. im sorry baby.xxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww im very very sorry to hear that, she was so young,,,,,,,,,,,.. im not sure what it was she had, as i have never heard of it, but at least you have her daugther,..


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

tillysmum said:


> awww they are gorgeous. pippa was so lush, rip baby.
> 
> there is nothing can compare to the loss we feel of our fur babies is there. bon-bon passed away in march this year and im still heartbroken. sometimes i think i can feel her here. its comforting. she was only 2 she developed psycogenic alopecia(sp) and ripped herself apart, the vet persuaded me to have her pts. its was the hardest thing i ever did.i will never ever forget the look on her face. i dont think the guilt will ever go away. im sorry baby.xxxxx


When i lost my Pippa i screamed in pain and kept shouting Why!! she just suddenly became ill and we were told it would be best for her to be pts she was 1 month away from her 2nd birthday. I didnt have her for long but she had a special place in my heart and she took that with her. The only way i describe it is, she made my heart smile. I light a candle every night in my garden at her resting place. I still sit and cry when i think about the things she did.

This thread is about a new life. I for one can't wait to see the new arrivals. 
:001_wub:


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

i think those new lifes might be arriving tonight actually!

she hasnt eaten anything today and has now stopped drinking too. she has meowed a few times in a strange way and wont leave my side, also she keeps rolling over and im not sure if i am imagining it but her breathing seems different. i will keep you posted!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

tillysmum said:


> i think those new lifes might be arriving tonight actually!
> 
> she hasnt eaten anything today and has now stopped drinking too. she has meowed a few times in a strange way and wont leave my side, also she keeps rolling over and im not sure if i am imagining it but her breathing seems different. i will keep you posted!


Sounds promising hun, i hope all goes well and very smoothly!! xx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

oooooh good luck i hope everything runs smoothly and mum doe'snt get too stressed. 
And please do keep us posted. :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fingers crossed for your new babies. hope they have a safe arrival and it's not too long a night for you xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

any news yet hun,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.....


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

nothing yet sorry


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

tillysmum said:


> nothing yet sorry


All keeping our fingers crossed for you hun! Good Luck...keep us informed. xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tillysmum said:


> nothing yet sorry


....they will come when they are ready im sure,xxxxxx


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Awww...when i saw this post come up i got all excited thinking we had little kitties...no no no no no....pmsl

Keep us informed


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

How's mum doing? Any news on the kittys...


----------



## tillysmum (Dec 5, 2008)

nothing!! although earlier today her tummy looked like it did two or three big heaves(only way to describe it lol) then nothing. like everything had flipped or something, very odd. she is washing downstairs quite a lot today too. 

lol hurry up kitties im so fed up of waiting. and bless her she is so fed up. its all heavy sighs and cross face atm.lol.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

How we doing? Any arrivals yet?


----------

